
Beta Launch HN: A Sketch to React Tool - LouieeC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv-CQxpswBs
======
LouieeC
Hi developers, Our team makes a tool that can make Sketch to a responsive page
10x faster. As the video showed, you can make a sketch to a responsive page in
30 secs, and with 2more clicks, you can have HTML/ React code.

We are inviting developers to join our private beta version. If you are
interested in our project, please sign up on our page. We will send you link
ASAP.

We really need developers' advice and feedback to make a better tool for
frontend developers.

Sign Up beta launch here: [https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc](https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc)

More info on our official page: [https://pxcode.io/](https://pxcode.io/)

------
AMeibo
Good work.

